# New Label



## docbee (Jan 28, 2007)

First time with photoshop CS. What do you think??


----------



## B M W (Jan 28, 2007)

DocBee


I like your label, very nice


----------



## Country Vines (Jan 28, 2007)

I LOVE it - that is so amazing. I'm jealous of you guys who create these wonderful labels. I really like the "mad scientist" thing - that's what I feel like sometimes with these experiments.


----------



## docbee (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL That is what my wife calls me (or at least tells my family when I'm doing my brewing/vintner thing.) So it seemed perfect for my first mead to have that on the label.


I'm not the creative type but just played around with photoshop while learning the program and actually had fun with it.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 28, 2007)

docbee, 


Keep having fun!!!. The more labels you create the better you will get.


You have a great label there.!!! I would go to you for my mead if I saw your label on a shelf somewhere.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Jan 29, 2007)

Great label doc.....How is the mead?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey doc, I'm not feeling to good, I think I need a prescription of that!



Very nice label!


----------



## masta (Jan 29, 2007)

SWEET !!!!!


----------



## Bert (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice label docbee.....And Blackberry Mead, that sounds awesome.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice label Doc.







Maybe make the berries a little bigger and rotate them so they hang down while pouring the honey like they are running into the mead. The bigger size would give the colors a little more splash against the light colors of the honey. 
Keep up the great work.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 29, 2007)

Great job






Glad to see there's another Photoshop CS user among us!


----------



## docbee (Jan 29, 2007)

When I bottled it it tasted OK, but I think it needs time to mellow some so the blackberry can come to the forefront rather than masked by the EtOH. We are looking forward to summer when we plan to open the first bottle and see how far it has come.


Thanks to all on the comments of the label. I like the idea of the berries hanging down better too. Spent more time on the other layers and learning the working of the layers I didn't notice the berries up. Ooopppss!!


----------



## Pepere (Jan 31, 2007)

docbee, 
very nice label. cough...........cough, cough!!


Gee, I seem to have this nagging dryness in my throat. I understand "honey/blackberies" would do wonders for it!!


----------



## docbee (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry can't resisit......."Take 2 aspirins and call me in the morning!!"


----------



## Ippymiss (Feb 24, 2007)

Great labels............ we also made our own labels, Now you have to understand where we come from...... Ohio and WV both are what ya might say rednecks!............. so dont laugh. I have included the lable and the top label.






*Edited by: Ippymiss *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2007)

I love it, especially the inbred part!













*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2007)

YUP, thars a gud ole labl. LUV the inbred on 2/18/07



. Keep up the good work.


----------

